# Tuskgor Chariots.



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok. I am trying to finish my Beastmen. I want to find away around using a sh*t ton of Gors. Now Tuskgor Chariots have caught my eye, but I have a sneaking suspicion they aren't as good as they seem. Anyone that can give me some insight into how they are will be most appriciated!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Only successful local beastmen army ran with a huge block of gors with lv4 greatbray with beasts supported by 3-4 tuskgor chariots. It was a really nasty army when it was combined effectively.
Chariots give quite a bit to a beastmen army, which can otherwise lack the impact of other armies (its not like gor will rip through units like warriors of chaos can).


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Tuskgor chariots have a lot of potential. The thing about them is you have to remember that they are a support unit. Use them in combined charges or charge in a turn after a combat block of gors or bestigors. At only T4, they will attract a lot of fire. But that's less fire coming in at your combat blocks.

They also make great a deterrence to your opponent's support units. Not too many support units are going to be able to handle a charge from a tuskgor chariot.

The only thing I don't understand is why GW took away the _Tusker Charge_ when O&G boars still get it. After all, aren't tuskgors supposed to be even more nasty, mutated boars??


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

They are best used to deal with flankers and to provide redirection/interference threats. Charging a unit of light cav or skirmishers will generally kill them off. Charging enemy chaff units also will kill them and clear the way for the main units. A 4+ armour save with T4 and 4 wounds on M7 is a decent unit especially with S5 impact hits and 4 models potentially having a total of 4 attacks with hatred (two tuskgors at S4, one gor at S3 and one bestigor at S6 with the great weapon). Sometimes you can charge something and get in enough impact hits and stuff to win CR on round one and tie the unit up to keep it from charging something in that player's turn. Even if one loses CR in the next round of combat, the swiftstride will often allow the chariot to escape and set that unit up to being charged in your next turn. Also, there are times when one can bait and flee with the chariot out front and, assuming it comes within range of the LD bubble, it can reliably rally but be very careful how it flees.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

They can be handy, depending on who you're facing.
In more friendly games, they can carry a lot of weight.
In more competitive games, they can be a point sink

I've found that at a pretty low T (even s3 wounds on 5s) and low I, they most often don't get to live to use their potential.
Like everything in the beastmen book, they're over-priced. 80 points for core chariots may sound good; but here's what they're missing:


tusker charge effect
 scythes
 decent leadership for the ever crucial Primal fury/ tests outside the ldr bubble.
 holding power
 notable saves (4+ becomes 5+ vs most any troops....and so on)

Now, despite all this, they excel at taking out light cav/ skimishers etc etc.
That being said, your Razorgors and ungors can more than handle this.
Beastmen army rely on swinging combats to YOUR advantage. You need to be able to hold up the enemy and keep his elites away from your crucial combats.
what does two chariots get you? 6 wounds, 2d6 impact (IF you get the charge) and really only 2 primal fury ASL s6 attacks. 
What does the same points get you in ungors? 30 or so ungors that have a smaller footprint, ranks, primal fury, parry save, command options and more.

Not only that, but the March 10 vs move 7 is HUGE in the army that has to take the fight to the enemy. 
If the enemy is sitting and shooting, or has shooting of ANY kind (casket, trebuchet, blow-gun-machineguns, etc etc) the chariot is a free 80 points. I've had games come down to those two chariots that were sniped turn 1. If I'm lucky, turn 2.

Against some enemies, the chariots are better than average; T3 opponents. However, when you're looking for reliability and the ability to hold an opponent, I'd go with ungors any day.

Ungors can recieve and hold a charge from hellpits, chosen and the most elite and nasty due to 'steadfast'. Can chariots say the same?
Will augments help chariots as much as ungors? Wyssans affects ONE unit. (etc etc)

You're right though: Gors won't be winning on their own. They need help. Weather through magic, flanks or chariot charges in the side, they need help. One casting of Wyssans helps them more than a chariot charge would. T5 s4 monsters on the field.

I'm not saying they're total rubbish, but they're not as potent as people think.


----------

